# DNR Closes Natalie State Forest Campground



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE 
April 18, 2006

Contacts:
Les Homan 906-293-5131
Mary Dettloff 517-335-3014

DNR Closes Natalie State Forest Campground in Luce County

Department of Natural Resources officials today announced the temporary closure of Natalie State Forest Campground in Luce County. The closure is necessary due to the failure of the campgrounds only water source for safe drinking water. The campground is located four and one-half miles west of Newberry via County Roads 405 and 434.

In cooperation with the Department of Environmental Quality, the DNR is working to resolve the problem. Temporary closure began Monday and the campground will remain closed until a safe drinking water supply can be provided, DNR officials said.

Questions concerning the closure of the Natalie State Forest Campground should be directed to Les Homan at 906-635-5281. Information about other camping opportunities in Luce County can be found on the DNR's Web site at www.michigandnr.com/parksandtrails, or by calling the DNR Newberry Operation Service Center at 906-293-5131.

The DNR is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state's natural resources for current and future generations.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE 
April 9, 2007

Contacts: Leslie Homan 906-293-3298, ext. 740 or Mary Dettloff 517-335-3014

Natalie State Forest Campground Reopens

Following installation of a new well to provide potable water for campers, the Natalie State Forest Campground in Luce County will re-open on May 1. The well in the campground failed to meet health standards last year, forcing the closure of the campground. Recent tests of the new well have shown that the water meets all drinking water safety standards.

The Natalie campground provides access to the Dollarville Flooding and the Upper Tahquamenon River for canoeing and fishing and is also a great destination for duck hunters in the fall, said Leslie Homan, DNR area forest manager in Newberry.

Located 4.5 miles from Newberry on County Road 434, the 12 unit campground is among 16 state forest campgrounds in the Newberry District and one of 57 in the Upper Peninsula.

Questions concerning the Natalie State Forest Campground should be directed to Leslie Homan at the Newberry District Office, 906-293-3293, ext. 4740. Information about other camping opportunities in Luce County can be found on the DNR website, www.michigan.gov/dnr or by calling the Newberry Operation Service Center at 906-293-5131.

The DNR is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the states natural resources for current and future generations.


----------

